# Emotiva Readies It's New Product Line-Up for CES 2016



## Todd Anderson

It’s been a busy month for the folks at Emotiva. With CES 2016 quickly approaching, the Tennessee based company has dropped several big product announcements including new amps, pre-amps, and speakers. Today, we’ll dive into Emotiva’s world and take a peek at the company’s CES-bound offerings.










*XPA Gen 3 Amplifiers*
The XPA Gen 3 amplifiers represent a significant move from Emotiva’s Gen 2 line, offering a highly configurable single chassis/power supply solution that gives the end user incredible flexibility. Each Gen 3 amp unit can manage up to seven channels of amplification, and can be ordered in two, three, four, five, six, and seven amp configurations. Because the system is modular, additional channels can be added (up to seven) after purchase. This means a Gen 3 unit can grow with system needs, possessing the power to drive everything from a single subwoofer to a seven channel surround sound system.

In addition to its highly appealing modular nature, Emotiva is using a new high performance switching power supply to deliver low noise performance. It automatically can adapt to line voltage between 100V and 250V, while lightening the overall system weight to make physical handling easier. Each channel uses differential inputs, short signal path Class A/B amplifier circuitry, and a Class H power topology.

Pricing for the new Gen Amps is as follows:

XPA-2: $999
XPA-3: $1,119
XPA-4: $1,399
XPA-5: $1,599
XPA-6: $1,799
XPA-7: $1,999

*Emersa*
Emersa is a line of AV components that is designed to be wallet friendly and easy on the eyes with small form factors. In the words of Emotiva, Emersa balances “lifestyle and sound.” Buyers can expect slim unit chassis, easy to read OLED displays, and user-friendly operating systems.










“Great audio performance should be experienced in the real world. It shouldn’t compromise on convenience or performance,” says Dan Laufman, President and Founder of Emotiva. “Emersa components have been engineered to balance performance with lifestyle, décor with function. It’s our most ambitious introduction yet, delivering a new level of immersive experience with home audio. CES 2016 will be the beginning of something big for Emotiva, our dealers, and most important, music and movie lovers everywhere.”

The line will debut with six offerings including two pre-amplifiers, an integrated amplifier, and three dedicated amplifiers. 

The EPM-1 ($899), a 7.1 pre-amp processor, comes loaded with Dirac Live room correction, USB DAC, Blue-tooth connectivity, and a white OLED display. It also features the same operating system developed for Emotiva’s flagship XMC-1 processor. For slightly less, the EPA-1 ($599) is a two-channel pre-amp processor that can be used in either 2.0 or 2.1 modes with the crutch of an 80Hz high pass crossover and a balanced output for subwoofer duty.

The EPA-1 has three optional Digital Input modules. The DAC1 provides support for streaming audio via USP input. The DAC2 uses an AKM 32-bit D/A converter to provide audiophile-quality audio via USB, while the Universal Streaming module provides digital audio streaming via USV, WiFi, Blue-tooth and Ethernet. 

The Emersa EPI-1 ($899) is a Class-D integrated stereo amplifier that combines 100 Watts per channel with all of features offered by the EPA-1 pre-amp. Emotiva is also releasing three Emersa amps that share the same slim-line form factor offered by the EPM-1 and EPA-1. The amps come in two-channel (EDA-2, $599), five-channel (EDA-5, $799) and seven-channel (EDA-7, $999) configurations and offer impressive powers specs ranging from 150 Watts/channel (EDA-2) to 125 Watts/channel (EDA-5 and EDA-7).

*Airmotiv Speakers*
In addition to the company’s new amp and pre-amp models, Emotiva has also announced four new speakers, two new subwoofers, and a soundbar offering. Each features high quality MDF cabinetry, black faceted baffles, and magnetically attached grills. 










The new speakers include the ported T1 tower (dual 6.5-in woofers, one 5.25-in midrange, one ribbon tweeter, $349/each), B1 bookshelf (5.25-in woofer, ribbon tweeter, $299/pair), C1 center channel (dual 5.25 woofer, 3-inch midrange, and ribbon tweeter, $249/each), and E1 rear channel (4.5-in woofer, ribbon tweeter, $249/pair). The soundbar (SB1) is a two-way LCR featuring six 4-in tweeters and three folded ribbon tweeters). The subs (S10 and S12) are 10-in and 12-in, respectively, featuring both a long throw woofer and a passive radiator. 

These speakers will be available for order through Emotiva’s website and official online dealers. 

_Image credits: Emotiva_


----------



## Talley

When I was ready to purchase the XPR-5 I learned they were discontinued and sold out. I been searching for one since used but no luck. I've sinced looked at the XPA-7 but have been waiting for news to break out.

No signs of any XPR replacements yet huh?... Seems like the XPA took a 10-20% jump in cost and chances are it's the same amp in a new body...


----------



## tesseract

Talley said:


> When I was ready to purchase the XPR-5 I learned they were discontinued and sold out. I been searching for one since used but no luck. I've sinced looked at the XPA-7 but have been waiting for news to break out.
> 
> No signs of any XPR replacements yet huh?... Seems like the XPA took a 10-20% jump in cost and chances are it's the same amp in a new body...


The Gen 3 XPA amps are completely different from Gen 2. But, I just bought a Gen 2 XPA-2 because I saved almost $300 over Gen 3 and I don't think Gen 3 is going to sound "better".


----------



## Tonto

No support for Atmos huh?


----------



## Talley

Tonto said:


> No support for Atmos huh?


It's a fad....


----------



## Todd Anderson

Tonto said:


> No support for Atmos huh?


I had the same reaction to the pre-amp sections. Perhaps on a later product release? At this point, immersive audio coverage is almost a must. The Atmos encoded discs are spectacular.


----------



## Tonto

Yeah, I'm really surprised they didn't include its with it popularity. Can't believe it actually. I would never buy new gear right now without it or Auro. Tally does have a point though, there will be a better format soon...but I feel we will still need the ceiling speakers for it (what ever it may be). Emotiva always seems to be a couple of years behind the curve. Guess it's their business model.


----------



## JBrax

Tonto said:


> Yeah, I'm really surprised they didn't include it with it popularity. Can't believe it actually. I would never buy new gear right now without it or Auro. Tally does have a point though, there will be a better format soon...but I feel we will still need the ceiling speakers for it (what ever it may be). Emotiva always seems to be a couple of years behind the curve. Guess it's their business model.


 There will always be a better format soon. If we all waited for the latest greatest whatever we'd always second guess our purchases. We're either early adopters and paying a premium or a step behind and getting a steal. Pick your poison.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Tonto said:


> Yeah, I'm really surprised they didn't include it with it popularity. Can't believe it actually. I would never buy new gear right now without it or Auro. Tally does have a point though, there will be a better format soon...but I feel we will still need the ceiling speakers for it (what ever it may be). Emotiva always seems to be a couple of years behind the curve. Guess it's their business model.


Quenten - I think we've navigated quite a few fads over the last four years...the two that slip to the tip of my tongue are the Dobly Pro Logic IIz and 3D Blu-ray. Both were splashes that had small ripples. I believe we have seen several technologies introduced in the past year to year-and-a-half that are going to be game changers. They are Atmos/DTS:X and High Dynamic Range. They are really creating a strong pulse at industry events and have everyone's attention. Atmos/DTS:X, being backwards compatible, have big staying power simply because you can watch Atmos/DTS:X encoded movies on legacy gear...and that that doesn't even take into account that a properly coded Atmos film sounds like nothing we've heard before. I've had quite a few Atmos films leave me jaw open - smile from ear to ear. I'm assuming that DTS:X will closely follow suit. Unfortunately, due to speaker array requirements and North American marketing, Auro 3D has its work cut out for itself. But, the Auro 3D demo I heard was probably the best immersive audio experience I've heard.

So, I agree with you... the lack of Atmos/DTS:X is a sticking point for me, too. 

I have an end of the year report in the works...where I'll pull my thoughts together on these topics... but I think Atmos and DTS:X are going to have staying power. Perhaps I'll be wrong...and I'll be the first to step forward and admit my blind optimism, but I think time will prove my suspicions to be correct.


----------



## Talley

anything by dolby/dts will stay imho. 

You think emotiva is behind the times... go try someone like Krell or some of the other big "$" item people. sigh oh well.

Right now it's a fad... 3ys atmos/dts-x will be on every disc....


----------



## Tonto

Sounds like we all agree, setting up the speakers properly & enjoy what comes next! I am looking forward to getting my ceiling speakers installed. I'm sure they will add to the experience no matter the format.

Emotiva makes great gear & their prices are in line with what I would expect to pay. I would be proud to own their pre-amp/amps combos, I'm just really wanting the improved surround experience that has become common place in the market now. I do like the fact that they have embellished Dirac Live, a real plus!


----------



## tesseract

I labored briefly over not having Atmos or DTS:X with my recent purchase of an XMC-1 Gen 2, my skeptical 2 channel biased ears having heard convincing Atmos demonstrations.

But, in the end, my system is well over 90% music use, and ditching an AVR for a preamp of this caliber, with unheard of capabilities at a price that is just silly low in light of it's ne plus ultra performance is a no brainer, for this 2 channel guy. I am positive my 5.1 (eventually 7.2) listening and viewing experience will be greatly enhanced, as well. 

If or when I have a dedicated home theater, I'll definitely need the immersion of Atmos and DTS:X, so I understand that side of it, too.


----------



## Talley

tesseract said:


> I labored briefly over not having Atmos or DTS:X with my recent purchase of an XMC-1 Gen 2, my skeptical 2 channel biased ears having heard convincing Atmos demonstrations.
> 
> But, in the end, my system is well over 90% music use, and ditching an AVR for a preamp of this caliber, with unheard of capabilities at a price that is just silly low in light of it's ne plus ultra performance is a no brainer, for this 2 channel guy. I am positive my 5.1 (eventually 7.2) listening and viewing experience will be greatly enhanced, as well.
> 
> If or when I have a dedicated home theater, I'll definitely need the immersion of Atmos and DTS:X, so I understand that side of it, too.


Yeah my XMC-1 will provide me at least 5 years of enjoyment. Maybe then I'll upgrade but till then eh.

Maybe just maybe someone will come out with a standalone decoder?... either that or OPPO will release a model and we'll just run analong out out of the OPPO into the XMC and then let Dirac do it thing and be done.

I think thats the most plausible thing to happen for me and possibly yuou.


----------



## mconner

Any updates yet on the Emotiva Emersa EPI-1 Integrated Amp? I'm really interested in this unit and the price seems reasonable.


----------



## needspeed52

tesseract said:


> I labored briefly over not having Atmos or DTS:X with my recent purchase of an XMC-1 Gen 2, my skeptical 2 channel biased ears having heard convincing Atmos demonstrations.
> 
> But, in the end, my system is well over 90% music use, and ditching an AVR for a preamp of this caliber, with unheard of capabilities at a price that is just silly low in light of it's ne plus ultra performance is a no brainer, for this 2 channel guy. I am positive my 5.1 (eventually 7.2) listening and viewing experience will be greatly enhanced, as well.
> 
> If or when I have a dedicated home theater, I'll definitely need the immersion of Atmos and DTS:X, so I understand that side of it, too.


Dennis I couldn't agree with you more my friend, I've been a 2 channel guy since the early 70's and find it just as appealing now as then. I have both digital and analog front ends, I tend to gravitate to the TT more often than not though, I guess I'm showing my age...lddude:

I still really enjoy my HT setup as well, nothing like watching a well recorded 5.1 BD live music concert of my favorite bands. I also have many BD movies with extreme LFE to compliment my subs and speakers, the video is just eye candy....:hsd:

I haven't experienced Atmos or DTS:X yet so I can't comment on either of those formats, I'm sure it will take off. I spend a lot of my 2 channel listening with the misses as she does not care for my HT setup at the stupid levels I listen to, I think (know) it has a lot to do with my aging ears and hearing loss.
Take care buddy and let me know when you take the plunge into Atmos and DTS:X.

Cheers Jeffrey


----------



## husky1055

Talley said:


> It's a fad....


Putting speakers in the ceiling is a problem for me!!!! I have a 7.1 system and the Onkyo TX-RZ800 which is an Atmos avr but I am not using Atmos at the moment.


----------



## Talley

husky1055 said:


> Putting speakers in the ceiling is a problem for me!!!! I have a 7.1 system and the Onkyo TX-RZ800 which is an Atmos avr but I am not using Atmos at the moment.


how is it a problem?

unless your wanting all fancy all hidden wiring and stuff. I'd just run pvc along the wall and put the speaker in it. Like my uncle did


----------



## Peter Loeser

Talley said:


> how is it a problem?
> 
> unless your wanting all fancy all hidden wiring and stuff. I'd just run pvc along the wall and put the speaker in it. Like my uncle did


Plus, the PVC adds diffusion!


----------



## husky1055

I just realized that my carpentry skills are severely limited!!!


----------

